# Sam Houston National Forest - Camping



## bennett (Apr 5, 2013)

Going camping at Sam Houston National Forest. Anyone know how it compares to Lake Livingston or Huntsville State Park? Thank you! I'm new to the community.


----------



## mas360 (Nov 21, 2006)

There is no comparison. The two State parks you mentioned give you access to lake and large pond. In Sam Houston forest I don't know what you can enjoy there other than cooking over campfire, walking the trails or may be solitude.


----------



## Major29 (Jun 19, 2011)

There are two campgrounds, stubblefield and Cagle. Both are nice and have water access, but Cagle also offers full hookups where stubblefield is more primitive water only camping. I believe there are also places you can camp throughout the forest, just not sure on the rules for that. I have camped at stubblefield and Cagle and really enjoy both.

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Pilot281 (Aug 14, 2006)

Never been to Sam Houston National Forest, so I have no input on that.

But, welcome to the site!!


----------



## wisslbritches (May 27, 2004)

Welcome to the 2cool boards!

In addition to Stubblefield and Cagle, SHNF also has Double Lake Recreation Area on the West end of the forest complex. We camp at Double Lake a few times a year in our camper and tent camp a few more with the Boy Scouts.

Compared to State Parks, these NFS Parks don't have the nature centers and activities you'll find in State Parks. What you will find however is a bit more laid back experience in a less busy environment.

These are typical 2X Lake shots and a bonus video:


----------



## Jerry-rigged (May 21, 2004)

I stayed at Cagle once. Overall, I though it was nice. Some hike/bike trails, lake access, quiet. Not as big as a the few state parks I have been in.


----------



## TomCat (Jan 6, 2006)

I've camped Stubblefield several times and liked it. The Lone Star Hiking Trail passes through Stubblefield if you enjoy backpacking. :texasflag


----------



## stammster - temporary (Jul 20, 2009)

Double Lake is a nice park. Since the drought, the lake and fish have not recovered. However, there is a nice beach/swimming area, along with some excellent mountain biking (average technically) and hiking trails.
A full range of camping options from basic tent sights to full RV hookups.

Leave the boat at home, as the lake is very small.

It seems a bit quieter and laid back than Huntsville. Certainly a lot smaller a lake(s). You can walk around it in 15 -20 minutes.
I haven't been to Livingston SP in years.


----------



## scotccrn (Jan 4, 2006)

Campgroung staff and hosts are not friendly and somewhat weird at Cagel. Host proceded to tell me how to set up my trailer when we arrived. I'm sure he was trying to be nice but was not necessary.


----------

